# Ate in a restaurant



## mindfulgirl (May 7, 2007)

I made my husband and I move so we were sitting in an area where no one else was, but I DID IT!!! This is big for me because when severe SA hits me the one thing I fear the most is eating in restaurants. I feel nauseous and I'm afraid I might throw up in public. I'm taking baby steps, but challenging myself, so it's all good! :boogie


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

way to go! Eating alone in a restaraunt is my fear.


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

Congrats to you!!! 



Yay! for you!!!! :boogie :boogie


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Great job! :banana :boogie I used to have a fear of throwing up in public too.


----------



## mindfulgirl (May 7, 2007)

*Re: re: Ate in a restaurant*



carry said:


> I used to have a fear of throwing up in public too.


How did you get over this? I'm finding it really debilitating!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Good for you mindfulgirl!  Whenever I go to restaurants I try to sit in an area where no one else is sitting as well. I try to focus my attention on the person in front of me and ignore everything else.


----------



## mindfulgirl (May 7, 2007)

ShyFX said:


> Whenever I go to restaurants I try to sit in an area where no one else is sitting as well. I try to focus my attention on the person in front of me and ignore everything else.


I know, it sucks, right? I tried so hard to just focus on my husband but my mind kept creeping to the people around me and I felt so uncomfortable that we had to move. :hide


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Great job!!


----------



## mindfulgirl (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the support. I wish I could be more comfortable in these kinds of situations. It is so hard to be the only one who can't go eat out of my family and friends. :sigh


----------



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

mindfulgirl, I get nervous when I'm with friends/family and I have to give my order at a restaurant. I'm afraid my voice will crack or I will look nervous doing it. It sounds stupid, but I don';t like that. After I order though I have no problem eating and being there.


----------



## mindfulgirl (May 7, 2007)

*Re: re: Ate in a restaurant*



davemason2k said:


> mindfulgirl, I get nervous when I'm with friends/family and I have to give my order at a restaurant. I'm afraid my voice will crack or I will look nervous doing it. It sounds stupid, but I don';t like that. After I order though I have no problem eating and being there.


I'm sorry you're having this problem. :squeeze For me, it's the problem of feeling comfortable in the restaurant and eating there. All the people around me make me nervous and I feel nauseous when I'm in those situations. I know it sounds stupid, but I've kind of been dealing with this my whole life. I've never felt totally comfortable eating out. And now with my SA, it's gotten worse. :sigh


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: re: Ate in a restaurant*



davemason2k said:


> mindfulgirl, I get nervous when I'm with friends/family and I have to give my order at a restaurant. I'm afraid my voice will crack or I will look nervous doing it. It sounds stupid, but I don';t like that. After I order though I have no problem eating and being there.


 :eek Same thing happens to me!
I get all nervous awaiting the time when I'll have to order, but afterwards I'm fine. Unless I'm alone, then I can order just fine and eat alone.

I'm also scared of throwing up in front of people and lately just thinking about falling in front of people terrifies me.

But congrats mindfulgirl. I hope it gets better. :yes


----------

